# SI.com Q&A with CP3



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Life for Chris Paul is never slow. The summer is filled with basketball camps, strenuous workouts and a trip to China to promote his affiliation with Brand Jordan shoes and sportswear. And after that, there's a full slate of exhibition, regular-season and (he hopes) playoff games to navigate in a brutally competitive Western Conference.
> 
> The 24-year-old Hornets point guard recently found a few minutes after his second CP3 basketball camp for the Boys & Girls Club of Southern Louisiana to share his thoughts on the Hornets' big offseason trade, his relationship with LeBron James and more.
> 
> ...




Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/paul_forrester/08/10/chris-paul.jpg/#ixzz0NoRYu3TR


----------

